# The war ended 29 years ago...whaaaat?



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a pretty interesting story about a Japanese who stayed in the philipine jungles because his superior told him to "stay until I come get you."

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php ... idnt-know/


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

That is some serious dedication. Man, to go into the jungle one day and come out to an entirely different world decades later.....His autobiography might be an interesting read.


----------

